# NEW TO LAY IT LOW



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hello, my name is gary seeds and just wanted to say hi to everyone here im new to your site, ive been checking out your site for the last few weeks and you guys are doing some really great work!! ive been building for about 20 yrs,mostly low riders but i also do some drag race and show rods now and then, armando from masterpieces model car club told me about this site, and he is rite you guys have some of the best builds ive seen in a long time, so i had to join up!! im also a proud new member of masterpieces and very glad to be, ive known armando and the rest of the guys for years and there are all great builders in the club ,armando sets the bar preatty high and i will try to keep up,im posting a bunch of photos of my work so you can get to know me a little better if any of you have any Q's just aski im always willing to help out. again im glad to be here,gary seeds,AKA BADSEED. ps, You can also check me out myspace, { badseed design },i hope you enjoy the photos.
















































































































and this is a truck i painted for friend james bonsell [ RIP }


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i remember all your rides from LRB back in the days when i was younger, lotta inspiration too  sik work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i just woke up...and wow..eye candy first in the morning...amazing work man

and welcome to LIL


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:worship: 

more pics and details of that 73 with the webbing?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

welcome to lil, we all are waiting to so some of your biulds. like 408 says you are one of our insperations


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

man my spellings bad today lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

MORE, MORE, MORE , we want MORE! :biggrin: 



works of art right there!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

wow welcome to lil gary


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

bigpoppa, do you mean the 3rd photo down? thats a '71 i built way back in the early 90's, its a slammer with no motor, i showed it for about 1year or so, then sold it around 1995 to dave debaca in california, and he had it in his collection up until last year, i traded him some work for it back,back then i would build a car, show it for about a year od so ,hope it would get in a magazzine then sell em, as of late ive been trying to buy back some of my old cars.so if anyone has any of my builds in there collectons and want to sell them please let me know,thanks.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

welcome to lil gary and omg i remember these and now i get to relive looking at them all over again sweet rides man.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey gary, long time no see, I've been looking for you at all the local shows, last time I seen you was about 8years ago at so.cal classic in ontario, do you have any more rat fink pics you were doing?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2009, 10:29 AM~12679074
> *i remember all your rides from LRB back in the days when i was younger, lotta inspiration too  sik work.
> *


 x 10 shit i stell got that LRB looking at it now :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome to lil.. verry nice work


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 12 2009, 10:42 AM~12679189
> *bigpoppa, do you mean the 3rd photo down? thats a '71 i built way back in the early 90's, its a slammer with no motor, i showed it for about 1year or so, then sold it around 1995 to dave debaca in california, and he had it in his collection up until last year, i traded him some work for it back,back then i would build a car, show it for about a year od so ,hope it would get in a magazzine then sell em, as of late ive been trying to buy back some of my old cars.so if anyone has any of my builds in there collectons and want to sell them please let me know,thanks.
> *


very cool, need new pics! 

How did you do that sort of webbing texture?


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to LIL Gary 
As others have stated "Your craftsmanship has in one way or another inspired me as well" 

You will make a great and very welcomed edition to the LIL family


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW, extremely tight paintjobs homie :0 :worship:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I think i speak for everyone when i say WELCOME to lil and thank you for posting your work on here. As some of the fellas already said we used to admire you work on the LBM and many of us im sure still have those magazines and look at those for insperation. Looking forward to your builds on here.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

nice rides i remember this from LBM... :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

WELCOME GARY.. I WAS JUST ADMIRING YOUR CORVAIR ABOUT AN HOUR AGO IN IN THE CONTEST CARS MAG. NICE BUILD


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 Awesome work homie. Hope to see some more soon. Keep it up!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

wow those are badd ass


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is some really sick cars you got there. Cant wait to see more from you.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Gary, welcome to LIL! Absolutley great you visit LIL and showing your work!
I totally enjoyed all the pics of your lowrider models in LRB looking at all the details and killer paintjobs.
I don't think many builders on here realise that LRB magazine went all over the globe from Indonesia, Brazil, England, Russia and to Amsterdam where I live showing all the great work like that of Gary and many other builders out there in the US.
Gongrats on your Masterpieces membership!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to LIL!! Very nice builds, I remember some of them from back in the day.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM HE LIVES!!!!!!!
WHATS UP GARY! HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? IT'S GREAT TO SEE YOU UP IN LIL BRO!!!! I ALWAYS HAVE BEEN A FAN OF YOU SKILLZ :biggrin: IT'S GREAT TO SEE THAT YOUR STILL BUILDING AND LAYING DOWN SOME WICKED PAINT ON THEM CARZ!! MR.1/16TH


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks guys for all the nice comments, its really nice to hear, i see from the comments ive read that i have some old friends here on the site, but because of the site nick names i dont know who they are, as for BigPoppa;s requst for more photos and paint info on the cob web painting, i will post more photos of the '71 impala as soon as i take some, and if you guys would like i can do a cob web paint how to if you like, im in the middle of a build rite now, its a '62 impala hard top { model }, just got it painted and will post as i go, again if there is anything i can do as far as info on how to's let me know,im always willing to help anyone,again thnaks for the warm welcome,gary.ps i also have done a how to on custom interiors if you guy would like i can post it also.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

taking my breath away...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2009, 10:29 AM~12679074
> *i remember all your rides from LRB back in the days when i was younger, lotta inspiration too  sik work.
> *


x1000 lets see the interior how to.....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

and this is a truck i painted for friend james bonsell [ RIP }









James was a good guy! We still miss him!
:angel:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

really nice rides and i still have those LRB magazines with your cars in them. welcome to lil and we hope to see more pics :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i thank every one would verry much like you to post how toos..


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

about time homie, welcome to lil


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A BIG INSPIRATION IN MY BUILDING STAGES AS A BEGINNER...WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW. LOVE YOUR WORK HOMIE.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2009, 08:49 PM~12682967
> *A BIG INSPIRATION IN MY  BUILDING STAGES AS A BEGINNER...WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW. LOVE YOUR WORK HOMIE.
> *



x-2 

those LRB mags got me started !!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres the lastest one im working on, A '62 impala HT painted, plans call for full show car interior, top is panels and flake,bottom is candys and panels.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

oh and a little cob webing.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY SWEET IMPALA GARY!! I WAS THE PREZ OF "CHOSEN FEW MODEL CAR CLUB" OF SAN DIEGO :biggrin: IT'S REALLY GOOD TO SEE YOU UP IN HERE!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to the LIL family!

Man, I remember seeing your builds in LRB. Your builds, along with alot of other builds in that mag inspired me to get back into the hobby a few years ago, so I guess I should thank you!  :biggrin: 

Awesome work, can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

super clean work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Jan 12 2009, 07:24 AM~12679045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :werd: can't say that enough times.....


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Gary who????  Hey Gary what's happen , it's Eric from Nor Cal. Just saw your spread on Mondo's sight. pm me .


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2009, 11:29 AM~12679074
> *i remember all your rides from LRB back in the days when i was younger, lotta inspiration too  sik work.
> *


x2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


:worship: :worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 12 2009, 10:00 PM~12683797
> *VERY SWEET IMPALA GARY!! I WAS THE PREZ OF "CHOSEN FEW MODEL CAR CLUB" OF SAN DIEGO :biggrin:  IT'S REALLY GOOD TO SEE YOU UP IN HERE!
> *


OH yea i remember "CHOSEN FEW MODEL CAR CLUB, at that time i was the prez for DOWN 2 SCALE model club, driving to san diego for the shows, wow so great times!!!! i glad to see you here! gary.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I REMEMBER SEEING THAT RAG 58' AND THINKING THAT WAS THE HARDEST 58' ON THE SEEN!!! PE WHEELS, ALUMINUM PUMPS, HARDLINES, OPENED EVERYTHING!. CAN YOU POST UP MORE PICS GARY????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MR. SEED ! How the hell are you brother ! As my name states i am a dreamer ! I started building very young and as i got older i realized that my best work was in the lowrider area ! i loved the real cars and building them just came second hand to me ! 

in about 1987-88 i started to see lowrider art magazines then later on started to pick up lowrider bike and saw a ton of great builds and i keep seeing the same builders over and over ! I WAS HOOKED AND DETERMINDED TO BE A BETTER BUILDER ! 

I started what i call a MINIDREAMS WISH BOOK in which i would save pics, tips, how-to of cars and project i just had to try ! 

Builder such as Rick Hicks, Chris Borjons, Eddie Solers, Henry Espinoza,Mike Tellez, Hector Lozano , Mando Flores, Anthony Rios,and your self , and a few more showed me that if i tried to set a goal that i could make it ! I kept trying what i seen the greats of the hobby in my eyes and i tried to follow as close as i could ! 

Now here it is some years later and i have the honor to know a few of my leaders first hand and have a great friend ship with Anthony , and we have teamed up on a few masters to produce together throw his resin company with Twinn ! 

I wanted to go a little further then just saying HI WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW , cause you in hine site were 1 of the greats i sought after to build like ! From your dropped topped 58 to the 67 coupe i followed and tried what i seen and if not for your custom cuts and wild paint jobs in the 90's i might not be doing what i do today ! and his just 1 car i did after your 67 !










I just wanted to say thanks for building all them super sweet builds and keeping me a dreamer !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

All i can say is Awesome Work !

Really nice lookin Paint jobs , with that candy lookin clear !

I like it !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Minidreams Inc., thanks so much for all the kind words, its really nice to hear how much my cars gave alot of inspiration to other builders, and a big part of that came having LRB magazine arould at the time, they really treated me and the other builders in your post like rock stars, they were great like that,im a custom car painter by trade and in the early days of low rider model building it gave me an edge over some of the other builders at the time, but nowdays it seems like everyone has really steped up the game in the paint dept. and everything else!
im just glad i was a part of the low rider model car history,and looking at the builds on this site the lowrider model movment is still going stronger than ever.i build other cars like drag race and customs but ill always be a lowrider for life!! thanks again and talk to you later,gary.
ps i really dig the '67, looks like your a hell of a builder!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Glad to see you made it here Gary. all them pics bring back some good old time's. You gave me a nice flash back to the day's when model building was all about building and having fun with your buddy's. :biggrin: well it's been a whyle since we last sat down and Talked at a show. I hope you have been doing good. I last heard you moved back east wasn't sure. But anyway nice to have you here, hope you will stay a whyle.  

Your buddy
Anthony( MENACE )Rios.
AKA MR BIGGS.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 Welcome to the Layitlow Family... Can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2009, 09:29 AM~12679074
> *i remember all your rides from LRB back in the days when i was younger, lotta inspiration too  sik work.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
we need someone like you to keep us motivated to build up our skills. i remember the lrb issues, i still can't believe how realistic those came out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 13 2009, 03:59 PM~12692754
> *:0  Welcome to the Layitlow Family... Can't wait to see more of your work.
> *


BRO I CAUGHT A SNEAK PEEK AT 2 71 -74 CAPRICE / IMPALA'S AND THE ARE SICK ! ALONG WITH A FEW OTHERS ON HIS BENCH ! TOTALLY SICK !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The cool factor of you being here is off the charts.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 13 2009, 05:17 PM~12695171
> *The cool factor of you being here is off the charts.
> *


TRUE DAT!!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

OH MY GOD  

Welcome on LIl bro ! :cheesy: You made amazing Lows my friend , please post pics of each and every one of them ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to LIL Gary. You are a big inspiration to me and my little brothers, Seeing your models on LRB, we were like.  
We could'nt wait for the next issue to see if there were more of your models in there. Just want to say THANKS for coming on here and showing us your MASTERPIECES. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Gil aka bigbearlocos


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to LAYITLOW. Glad your on board. 

MAAAAAANNN, There are so many of your builds that stick out in LRB. But two of my all time favorites are the 58' impala that had the primer fenders and that yellow/purple flamed 58' delivery. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 13 2009, 04:44 PM~12692637
> *Glad to see you made it here Gary. all them pics bring back some good old time's. You gave me a nice flash back to the day's when model building was all about building and having fun with your buddy's. :biggrin: well it's been a whyle since we last sat down and Talked at a show. I hope you have been doing good. I last heard you moved back east wasn't sure. But anyway nice to have you here, hope you will stay a whyle.
> 
> Your buddy
> ...


Anthony( MENACE )Rios, man its just old home week, i cant belive how many face's i know here, really nice to see and the others here, man to go back in time to anyone of the contest would really be somthing!!! thay were great times,i saw your best of show winner in model car magazine, congats!! great build!
im talk to you later, gary,
heres one i just got a 1st in street rod class,last saturday, there was 50 models in street rod class, i know it;s not a lowrider,but it does have a metal flake,with panels and lace.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 14 2009, 01:28 PM~12702507
> *Anthony( MENACE )Rios, man its just old home week, i cant belive how many face's i know here, really nice to see and the others here, man to go back in time to anyone of the contest would really be somthing!!! thay were great times,i saw your best of show winner in model car magazine, congats!! great build!
> im talk to you later, gary,
> heres one i just got a 1st in street rod class,last saturday, there was 50 models in street rod class, i know it;s not a lowrider,but it does have a metal flake,with panels and lace.
> ...


WOW GARY!! THAT IS SWEET!! WHAT SCALE IS IT? GREAT TO HAVE YO UP IN DA HOUSE!! SANTIAGO "AKA MR.1/16TH"


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

Mr.1/16th, thanks, its a big 1\8 scale,wanted to give it a 70's look, i picked up a few last year to build, big man these are so big that you need a lot of space to build em, the next one im building is a 1\8 scale '32 3 window coupe with a chopped top, big slicks and blown motor,i had to buy 2 kits and a resin body to build this one, at $80 bucks per kit and $75 for the body, and im sure ill have to buy more stuff before it done, this thing is sending me to the poor house!! lol, talk to you later,gary.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 14 2009, 11:28 AM~12702507
> *Anthony( MENACE )Rios, man its just old home week, i cant belive how many face's i know here, really nice to see and the others here, man to go back in time to anyone of the contest would really be somthing!!! thay were great times,i saw your best of show winner in model car magazine, congats!! great build!
> im talk to you later, gary,
> heres one i just got a 1st in street rod class,last saturday, there was 50 models in street rod class, i know it;s not a lowrider,but it does have a metal flake,with panels and lace.
> ...


 :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 12 2009, 01:47 PM~12679222
> *Hey gary, long time no see, I've been looking for you at all the local shows, last time I seen you was about 8years ago at so.cal classic in ontario, do you have any more rat fink pics you were doing?
> *


 yes i do, im still drawing and painting the old school rot rod stuff, PM me and ill try to hook you up, also you can check my myspace at {badseeddesign } and you get a peek at sum of my art work, nice to hear from ya,later,gary.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks gary! i thought it was 1/8 scale!  keep us posted on the build brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Jan 15 2009, 07:38 PM~12717616
> *NICE WORK  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: LOL NICE WORK BRO....TTT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 15 2009, 09:25 PM~12718752
> *:twak:  :buttkick: LOL NICE WORK BRO....TTT
> *


Don't be to hard on him dog. You know he is still a big kid at heart. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 14 2009, 08:06 PM~12706923
> *Mr.1/16th, thanks, its a big 1\8 scale,wanted to give it a 70's look, i picked up a few last year to build, big man these are so big that you need a lot of space to build em, the next one im building is a 1\8 scale '32 3 window coupe with a chopped top, big slicks and blown motor,i had to buy 2 kits and a resin body to build this one, at $80 bucks per kit and $75 for the body, and im sure ill have to buy more stuff before it done, this thing is sending me to the poor house!! lol, talk to you later,gary.
> *


Hey , Gary give me a call or pm me for 1/8 scale parts. I have a few in my collection.  I've been collecting pieces for a few ideas I have .


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

truscale, i pm you my number,thanks,gary.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Just wanted to say that I met you years ago at a couple of the So Cal Classic Shows that Alan Gonnick used to host in Ontario. My name is Buggs. Along with Armando Flores, Carlos Avelar, David Anthony Garcia and Kurt Barlow...you were also one of the reasons I bought a plane ticket to attend those shows in order to meet not only them but YOU as well. I only had enough for a plane ticket at that time and had to spend the night in the hotel lobby and little to nothing to eat!!! :roflmao: 

:uh: I'll never forget that but it was well worth it to shake the hands of those that I admired in the hobby so much! Your work is phenomenal and ranks at an unprecedented level beyond imagination. Truly inspiring for me all these years. You and the others not only inspired me to be a better and more creative modeller but also to start my own magazine at that time...Lowlife Model Car Magazine which is now known as Scale Lowrider Modeler Magazine.

Ironically as it may sound...Doc Nitrus and were JUST looking at some old LRB mags that I had stored at home. I ran across the ones that you were featured and told him who you were! Then, you post online out of nowhere! I thought, how cool is that!!! One of the living legends in the lowrider model car industry has spoken!  

Congrats on your new shop and membership to the most elite lowrider model car club...Masterpieces Model Car Club! Welcome to the board!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Gary, i forgot to say : you HAD to post how you do your paints ! :cheesy:


----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

nice models i might start building some too


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice quality


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Jan 16 2009, 06:43 PM~12725638
> *Just wanted to say that I met you years ago at a couple of the So Cal Classic Shows that Alan Gonnick used to host in Ontario.  My name is Buggs.  Along with Armando Flores, Carlos Avelar, David Anthony Garcia and Kurt Barlow...you were also one of the reasons I bought a plane ticket to attend those shows in order to meet not only them but YOU as well.  I only had enough for a plane ticket at that time and had to spend the night in the hotel lobby and little to nothing to eat!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> :uh: I'll never forget that but it was well worth it to shake the hands of those that I admired in the hobby so much!  Your work is phenomenal and ranks at an unprecedented level beyond imagination.  Truly inspiring for me all these years. You and the others not only inspired me to be a better and more creative modeller but also to start my own magazine at that time...Lowlife Model Car Magazine which is now known as Scale Lowrider Modeler Magazine.
> ...


buggs thanks so much for the kind words, and to the others here on lil also,it really means alot to me after all these years to hear that cars i built so many years ago inspired so many young and old to keep building, you guys hear are blowing me away every time i read one of these,again thanks so much!.
buggs im sure me or Alan Gonnick ,Along with Armando Flores, Carlos Avelar, David Anthony Garcia or Kurt Barlow, had knowed you were crashing out in a hotel lobby we would have let never let you,you could have come home with one of us and stayed until your plane came in, next time,lol.
hey i checked out your web site,looks really cool, ill have to talk to you about some back copys, anyway pm me when you can,thanks again. your friend gary seeds.








next on the list! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GARY CAN WE GET SOME UPDATED PICS OF THE 58' RAG???


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 17 2009, 03:46 PM~12733153
> *GARY CAN WE GET SOME UPDATED PICS OF THE 58' RAG???
> *


Models IV Life, man i sold that car at the 1999 NNL in california to a guy that just had to have it he bugged me all day,i sold to him for $200.00,ild liked to find this one again and buy it back,,and i never did take any photos of it, the photos i have are only what was in the LRB magazine, and one on the cover of car modeler mag, what i can tell you about this car is this was a team build, david a 
garcia or {froggie as we use to call him }did all the body work,such as cutting off the top, making the trunk lid more like a real convert,and reworking the back seat,and building the fenders skirts,then "detail master" big al timmons who could detail the fu#k out of a motor,built the engine,then i painted it candy orange over a pearl white base and pearl orange on top,and put it togeter,i would show this car in team build class if they had one, the car always did real good.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

as a side note dave debaca out in so.cal found the '58 panel in the picture above, im in the mideel of working out a deal to get that one back.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 16 2009, 07:37 PM~12726169
> *Gary, i forgot to say : you HAD to post how you do your paints  !  :cheesy:
> *


zed, ive got a flame how to coming,mybe tomorrow.thanks,gary.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 17 2009, 04:16 PM~12733324
> *as a side note dave debaca out in so.cal found the '58 panel in the picture above, im in the mideel of working out a deal to get that one back.
> *


 :0 cant wait to see it


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 17 2009, 09:01 PM~12735221
> *zed, ive got a flame how to coming,mybe tomorrow.thanks,gary.
> *


well ive done the how to on flames, so now ill try to come up with a how to on panel's,cobweb and fade's , for you guys, it may take a little while,but ill be working on it.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats... crazy :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 30 2009, 09:23 AM~12856995
> *well ive done the how to on flames, so now ill try to come up with a how to on panel's,cobweb and fade's , for you guys, it may take a little while,but ill be working on it.
> 
> 
> ...






simply works of art if you ask me  



and i love the how to's please keep them comeing


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2009, 10:01 AM~12857098
> *simply works of art if you ask me
> and i love the how to's please keep them comeing   x2
> *


 Top of the line work Homie very nice Model work...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm new to lil and I just realized who this was I still have alot of the LRB magazines with your work, and your work influenced me alot. I never had the chance to sit down and put the time and effort into a paint job like you, cause of my ex-wife. Your is BAD ASS! Thats all I can say. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2009, 10:01 AM~12857098
> *simply works of art if you ask me
> and i love the how to's please keep them comeing
> *


thanks, thats a kit bash build, 5 kits to come up with this one, yea for sure ill be doing more paint how to's, coming up, i swear!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 30 2009, 10:18 AM~12857162
> *I'm new to lil and I just realized who this was I still have alot of the LRB magazines with your work, and your work influenced me alot. I never had the chance to sit down and put the time and effort into a paint job like you, cause of my ex-wife. Your is BAD ASS! Thats all I can say. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks D.L.O. its good to hear, now that you got rid of the ex, maybe it's time to lay down some paint !!! stay tuned! :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 30 2009, 06:23 AM~12856995
> *well ive done the how to on flames, so now ill try to come up with a how to on panel's,cobweb and fade's , for you guys, it may take a little while,but ill be working on it.
> 
> *


oooooh yeeeees ! :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I got rid of her a few years ago. I've just been busy with work. I might need some advice soon for the project I'm doing now. I have a couple of pics of the frame under the rc hydros post. But I still have a little while till I will be painting. Im gonna post a bunch of pics real soon of some of my cars, but nothing like yours.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 8 2009, 11:21 PM~12945606
> *long shot but does anyone remenber "BIG KID ENTERPRIZES hobbies" in torrance california,back in the 90's they use to sell low rider model parts like hydos ,wheels,etc, the owners name was dennis.
> im looking to buy back some of the cars i sold that were in magazines back then,and i have been lucky and found a few,but i still need to locate a few other's
> this 63 and 62,both which he got from me in the late 90's, i sure would like to buy these back if they are still arould, i know its a long shot because its been so many years, but you never know,any help would be great,thanks,gary. :biggrin:
> ...


i had put this tread in off topic,but after looking arould there and seeing what gets posted in there,i didnt thing that was the best place for this tread,so i put it here,hope thats cool. :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO MAKE THE TUTORIALS I REALLY APPRECIATE IT....I HAVE SAVED EVERYONE TO MY COMPUTER.... THEY WILL COME IN HANDY....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 9 2009, 01:38 PM~12950482
> *THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO MAKE THE TUTORIALS I REALLY APPRECIATE IT....I HAVE SAVED EVERYONE TO MY COMPUTER.... THEY WILL COME IN HANDY....
> *


your more than welcome brother, i plan on doing more on here for you and anyothers that want it,as i get sometime do so,gary. :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 30 2009, 06:23 AM~12856995
> *well ive done the how to on flames, so now ill try to come up with a how to on panel's,cobweb and fade's , for you guys, it may take a little while,but ill be working on it.
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass homie


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WELCOME 2 L.I.L.. LOVE YOUR WORK! :cheesy: SIMPLY MARVELOUS. :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Feb 10 2009, 12:28 AM~12956706
> *WELCOME 2 L.I.L.. LOVE YOUR WORK! :cheesy: SIMPLY MARVELOUS. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks modelsbyroni. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> this is a model i built way back arould 1995, it was in a few magazines for a few years,then i sold it, well a bro of mine named david de vaca out of california, found it listed on ebay, grab it up and offered it back to me {deal pending} ill be very glad to have it back in the colection, these are pictures of it from the ebay auction,still in pretty nice shape,plans are for a complete restoration. ;D
> back shot of it in the upper rite corner.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> > this is a model i built way back arould 1995, it was in a few magazines for a few years,then i sold it, well a bro of mine named david de vaca out of california, found it listed on ebay, grab it up and offered it back to me {deal pending} ill be very glad to have it back in the colection, these are pictures of it from the ebay auction,still in pretty nice shape,plans are for a complete restoration. ;D
> > back shot of it in the upper rite corner.
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> > > this is a model i built way back arould 1995, it was in a few magazines for a few years,then i sold it, well a bro of mine named david de vaca out of california, found it listed on ebay, grab it up and offered it back to me {deal pending} ill be very glad to have it back in the colection, these are pictures of it from the ebay auction,still in pretty nice shape,plans are for a complete restoration. ;D
> > > back shot of it in the upper rite corner.
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Man Gary, I remember the year I saw the 58 panel along with the other models you took to the NNL West in 96, one being the Mercedes I bought from you. Your models are some of the ones that got my mind going on models to build. It just took me over ten years to do them. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

SPEAKIN OF MIKE TELLEZ, anyone know where he went? he is another old school builder that i looked up to.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 11 2009, 11:56 PM~12980485
> *SPEAKIN OF MIKE TELLEZ, anyone know where he went? he is another old school builder that i looked up to.
> *


he popped back up here a couple weeks ago, I forget his screen name


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 12 2009, 02:56 AM~12980485
> *SPEAKIN OF MIKE TELLEZ, anyone know where he went? he is another old school builder that i looked up to.
> *


man the last time i saw mike tellez was at the victorville model show,i think around 1999 ? then i think i saw a picture of him in low rider magazine setting at a table selling die cast at a show up north cali, but after that he disapeared, wonder if hes still building ?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow gseed I see you mage it over here. WELCOME. Sorry I have not been around for a few months, but life gets in the way sometimes. Beautiful work as Ususal.


oneyed
(don v) :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 12 2009, 05:34 PM~12985052
> *Wow gseed I see you mage it over here.  WELCOME. Sorry I have not been around  for a few months, but life gets in the way sometimes. Beautiful work as Ususal.
> oneyed
> (don v) :thumbsup:
> *


thanks don,yea i like it here with my owe kind lol, thanks for the welcome buddy,gary. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

[/quote]
i just went back just for the heck of it and read my 1st tread ever on this site, and remebering the heart felt welcome all of you guys gave me when i 1st showed up here,i just want to say thanks again for that, and reading all the pages i had forgot that i had promised to do some how to's on custom paint, man what dick i m! :uh: ,maybe just too much shit going on these last few months for me,im sorry but i just forgot to, but i promise i will make it a point to start taking pictures and listing how to's on panel's,flakes, cob webbing and any other thing i can think of,so put your gel pens away and get your note pads ready, custom paint 101 class is going to start soon ,just let me take so pics. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

DAM HOMIE TO BAD U MOVE A WAY I WOULD HAVE U DO SOME FOR ME U SHOULD DO ONE LIKE YOUR CAR U SOLD HOMIE THAT WAS LOOKING CLEAN


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

can't wait Bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I remember these from LBM... thumbsup extremely NICE BUILD


----------

